# Lens Profile for Canon's 40mm f/2.8 Pancake lens



## Tesarver (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if a Lens Correction Profile for the New Canon 40mm f/2.8 Pancake lens is available anywhere?  If yes, then how does one get it & how doe you install it?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## donoreo (Jun 24, 2012)

It will probably come with the next update to LR.   The updates include profiles for new cameras and lenses.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 25, 2012)

There's a tool from Adobe floating about (I forget where, Adobe's Website is probably a good place to start looking),
with which you can create a profile yourself, and I believe submit it to Adobe.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 25, 2012)

I assume you mean this tool, Chris?


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep Jim, that's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## hokuahi (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought is was included with the current Release Candidate 4.2...  In fact I thought I was using it to profile my lens and then all of a sudden it was gone from the Lens Corrections profiles.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2012)

hokuahi said:


> In fact I thought I was using it to profile my lens and then all of a sudden it was gone from the Lens Corrections profiles.



That's possible if you switched from a Raw to a Jpg, most lens profiles as supplied by Adobe are specific to Raw files only.


----------



## hokuahi (Sep 22, 2012)

TNG said:


> That's possible if you switched from a Raw to a Jpg, most lens profiles as supplied by Adobe are specific to Raw files only.



That's it... the file was a tiff file that I had already edited...


----------

